# Radiology modifier 59 questions



## smussa (May 10, 2007)

I have some questions on the proper use of modifier 59 in regards to Radiology.
Is it correct that when you have multiple views of an area and single on the same day that modifier 59 is the appropriate modifier to use?
Also, in regards to 72020 and for example 72100, is it appropriate to unbundle 72100 for the lateral view and charge 72020 specifically for that view with a 59 modifier on the 72020?


----------



## Pamelio (May 7, 2010)

I have the same question and I also wanted to know what the protocal for the following example below:
What would be the correct coding for the follow situation.
A patient had a CT ABD/PELVIS W/O CONTRAST at 12:40 that was read by Dr X.  After viewing the findings it was ordered for the patient to have a CT ABD/PELVIS WITH CONTRAST which was done at 18:08 and read by DR Y.  Normally we would bill a charge with and without, however since 2 different doctors read, we are unsure of the correct coding.
All help greatly appreciated


----------



## susiekay (May 10, 2010)

I would just chg. the 72100 because it states 2 or 3 views unless it's a different rad reading the single view.


----------

